

Show HN: Version 2.0 of "Follow my Money". My weekend budgeting app project - JoeCortopassi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-money/id471808412?mt=8

======
JoeCortopassi
Some promo codes to check it out: <http://codehookup.com/a7d34f71>

